# Guppy and endler question.



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

I am starting up 3 new 10 gallon tanks soon. I am planning to do 1 with endlers, and the other with blue guppies. The third one if for something else. How many endlers should I go with. How about 6 to make sure I get a good number of both males and females? As for the guppies, I am buying male and female guppies. What should be the ratio of males to females?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

With live bearers its best to ratio 2 females to 1 male. But you can get females as most are already hit by a male and should have fry within a month.

Unless you have a way to sell or cull some every couple of months your tanks will be overloaded.


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

As SusanKat said above, have a plan in place for the young guppies and endlers. Think seriously about this endeavor. Guppies are not easy to get rid of and it doesn't take long for the fry to mature enough to start breeding.

Plan on at least another 4 or so tanks to start separating the male and female guppy and endler fry. Or just start with one of these - the endlers may be easier to move out. Use that 2nd tank for excess stock.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

I have a way to cull them. I am planning to get an african clawed frog.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Actually 2 tanks of live bears does seem like a lot of fry, which should I get? The endlers or the guppies?


----------



## kalyke (Nov 19, 2014)

I have some awesome endler/guppies crosses. I like them because they are very small, and yet as pretty as fancy guppies. If you are just after food, does it matter? It's not like a beef/pork issue. Endlers are wild guppies, both will interbreed.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

I am actually not after just food, I am after beauty. Beauty of the guppies(or endlers) I am hoping to keep a striving population of endlers or guppies that have just enough fry that the frog can enjoy an occasional treat.Also the endler is actually not a guppy, it is like a guppy but it is not a guppy.


----------



## skiffia 1 (Oct 3, 2012)

a endler is basically a wild type guppy not much difference between them.


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

big b said:


> Actually 2 tanks of live bears does seem like a lot of fry, which should I get? The endlers or the guppies?


That's really a personal preference. Endlers are smaller, although some of the females can be as large as regular guppies. I prefer the regular fancy guppies, but you'll find many others who prefer endlers. And yes, they will cross breed, so try not to mix them in one tank. 

The frog is not something I know anything about, but I don't like to think of a beautiful fancy guppy becoming food on purpose. Depending on how many females (endlers or guppies) you have, I don't think one frog will take care of your potential overpopulation issue.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

I am gonna go with endlers. To me the idea of a fish being eaten by another fish( or in this case a frog) is natural. The fish would be eaten in nature by something bigger then them, also the frog eats small fish in the wild to.
The endlers are small so I think he can eat more endlers then he could guppies, and I am gonna give the rest to my LFS. Endlers are not a common find in pet stores or in fish stores. I think I saw 1 tiny endler in a tank that the owners wife owns her self. It is a neat little 1 gallon. Maybe 0.5 gallon. That is the only time I have ever seen an endler in a store. And he wasn't even for sale


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

UGH!!!!! The site which I will order fish from only carries male endlers. I just noticed this now. So I guess I am gonna go with guppies.


----------



## BabyNemo (Jul 22, 2014)

If you can order online, Alpha Pro Breeders is a good place to order from. He has Endler pairs and I just received a 80 dollar order from him. Everything was healthy and well packed even in 90+ Georgia weather.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

My order is gonna be like $240for some fish,snails,shrimp, and some filter stuff,etc. It is probably gonna be more since I am planning to order like 2 dozen neons now. I checked out the site and they have the assassin snails and cherry shrimp for cheaper then the place I am gonna order form but they have no free shipping for anything alive and they don't have any of the fish I want. Although Their plant selection is pretty good. I always want a few more plants . What did you order from them?


----------



## LizStreithorst (Jul 16, 2015)

big b said:


> My order is gonna be like $120 for some fish,snails,shrimp, and some filter stuff,etc. I checked out the site and they have the assassin snails and cherry shrimp for cheaper then the place I am gonna order form but they have no free shipping for anything alive and they don't have any of the fish I want. Although Their plant selection is pretty good. I always want a few more plants . What did you order from them?


Check with Barb at Mug's for endlers. She breeds them. I know that she has the lime green's that are often to find. She may have other strains as well.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

LizStreithorst said:


> Check with Barb at Mug's for endlers. She breeds them. I know that she has the lime green's that are often to find. She may have other strains as well.


Actually mug just sent me a message about his guppies for sale. I might go with guppies from mug or I might go with endlers from Barb, we'll see .


----------



## LizStreithorst (Jul 16, 2015)

They are both wonderful people. You can't go wrong with either of them. If you decide on Endlers Barb could send a pleco cone with them. I know you want one.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Yeah, it is a matter of preference of fish. I am sure they both have wonderful fish but I think I am going to go with endlers. It looks like I am gonna go with barb for this one.


----------



## Mugwump (Aug 11, 2014)

big b said:


> Yeah, it is a matter of preference of fish. I am sure they both have wonderful fish but I think I am going to go with endlers. It looks like I am gonna go with barb for this one.


Ok boo hoo hoo....*old dude........good choice *w3


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Haha, nice to see you mug. I forgot you were on here,lol.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

I am gonna order from Alpha Pro Breeders after all. They have african clawed frogs for much cheaper and I am gonna switch some of my orders from petsolutions.com to this site, cuz they are cheaper on this site.


----------



## emeraldking (Apr 30, 2010)

kalyke said:


> Endlers are wild guppies, both will interbreed.


Endlers ain't wildguppies...! But yes, poecilia reticulata are related to poecilia wingei... There's a difference...


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Thanks you .


----------

